# Solved: TomTom 4UUC1 Traffic Receiver Stopped Working



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The combination automotive charger / Real Time Traffic receiver for my TomTom GPS unit stopped working yesterday. The unit is about three years old. The green light on the back of the plug does not light up. The power light on the bottom of GPS unit does not light up and the display does not show a receiver being connected. The 1.0 amp fuse in the tip of the plug checks good with an ohmmeter. The cigarette lighter socket in my car powers other devices, like my cell phone charger, with no problem.

When I shake the plug I can hear something rattling around inside of it. The plug housing appears to be in two halves, but there is no obvious (to me) indication of how they are held together or if there is a way to open it up without breaking it.

Before I bite the bullet and purchase a new one, are there any suggestions for any repair attempts? Suggestions that involve the word "kludge" and "ugly" are welcome.

Does anybody know what is inside the plug besides a fuse and the power LED? Is the 12 V to 5.0 V power converter in it? Is the traffic receiver in it?


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Chuck:

The only way to separate these mouldings is using a small fine hacksaw.

Then after repair, glue it back together using Cyanoacrylate (SuperGlue i.e.).

Hardly worth it.

There are usually a number of components inside, including a voltage regulator chip and associated passives.

Sport out for a new one!

Here's some data which might be of interest.

http://www.modd3d.com/articles/item/build-a-usb-car-charger


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I found out that after unscrewing the tip and removing a silver colored ring, I was able to separate the two halves a little bit. They still seem to be held together at the main body. I may remove the label to see if it is hiding a screw.

I think that the 5.0 volt source for the USB feed to the GPS is derived from some kind of a high efficiency DC/DC converter, rather than a simple series regulator as found in the project in the link. My 12 volt input to adapter is listed as 1.0 Amp and the 5.0 volt output is rated at 1.2 amps. No way a simple series regulator, like the 7805 IC, could output more current than the current going into it.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

The problem I have always found, Chuck, is sourcing a replacement part!

Logical part nomenclature doesn't seem to follow since China et al got in on the act!

Example: I tried very hard to source simple power rectifier diodes for one of my MIG welders (the set in France).

Utterly impossible!

Gave up in the end and sported out $140 for a replacement rectifier module!

And that hurt!


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I'll probably order a replacement unit for about $27 USD, and then dissect this one to see what makes (or made) it tick.

No screw under the label. Time for a little brute force prying and cutting with a hobby knife and jeweler's screwdriver.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Chuck: Use one of these!

I've dismantled numbers of moulded and glued cases apart (Mainly PSUs) and the way to go is to carefully slice the case along the obvious seams (they are usually made in two parts and thereafter glued together, or thermally welded).

The secret is to to use a very fine toothed blade in order not too much material wastage occurs.

http://www.abmtools.com/Saws_and_Blades/Junior_Hacksaw_Tapered_Frame.htm


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Ordered and received the new traffic receiver / power adapter. The GPS unit is fully functional again. May dissect the old at some time in the future.


----------



## Paquadez (Jun 9, 2003)

Most interested to know precisely what components (active and passive) are contained inside, Chuck!


----------

